# Umstieg auf AIO Erfahrungen



## Caesar1979 (17. November 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin am überlegen auf eine AIO umzusteigen. 
Ich muss auch gleich dazu sagen ich hatte noch nie eine Wasserkühlung verbaut.

Momentan habe ich einen Noctua NH-D15S mit 2 Lüftern (1x140mm & 1x120mm) auf meinem I9-9900k/Asus Formula XI in einem DarkBase 700 verbaut.

Jetzt hatte ich mir überlegt am DarkBase 700 die Frontblende und den Decke , für einen besseren Airflow, mit CNC Bearbeiten zu lassen und eine 360er AIO in den Deckel zu verbauen. 

Momentan sind im Darkbase 3x140mm Lüfter in der Front, 1x140mm im Boden, 1x140mm im Deckel und 1x140mm nach hinten verbaut
Mir ist bewusst, dass ich mit dem Noctua einen sehr guten Luftkühler habe, aber die Optik leidet bei dem Riesen Teil einfach drunten.
Eine Custom WaKü kommt für mich noch nicht in Frage, möchte da erst einmal mit eine AIO beginnen. 

Habe  jetzt 4 AIO's in der engeren Wahl, bin mir aber absolut unsicher welche ich nehmen soll.

Anbei mal die 4 AIO's mit meinen persönlichen Pro und Contras

*Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 CPU *
pro:  wiederbefüll.- und erweiterbar, Kupfer Radiator
contra: optisch nicht 100% meins

*Asus Ryujin II 360*
pro: optisch extrem gut, Noctua Lüfter,  Lüfter für Spannungswandler, komplett Kompatibel mit Armory Crate
contra: nicht wiederbefüllbar, unsicher wegen Lautstärke gerade durch den Zusatzlüfter in der Pumpeneinheit, 

*Alpenfön Gletcherwasser 360*
pro: wiederbefüllbar (auch wenn es nicht in der Produktbeschreibung aufgeführt ist),  Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut Wärmeleitpaste
contra: - 

*beQuiet Silent Loop 2 360*
pro: wiederbefüllbar, optisch sehr gut, Silent Wings 3 Lüfter
contra: Pumpe kann wohl anfangen dröhnen

Preis spielt dabei eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Vielleicht hat mir von Euch jemand Tips und pers. Erfahrungen zu den 4 AIO's bezgl. Temperaturen, Lautstärke etc.


----------



## Schori (17. November 2021)

Wie du schreibst ist dein aktueller Kühler sehr potent und eine AiO wird dir da kaum bessere Temperaturen liefern.
Außerdem hat eine AiO immer ein Ablaufdatum, entweder weil das Wasser diffundiert oder weil irgendwas korrodiert.
Nur wegen der Optik so viel Geld auszugeben erachte ich als Verschwendung.


----------



## wr2champ (17. November 2021)

Ich hatte eine beQuiet! Silent Loop der ersten Generation in 280 mm. Die Pumpe hat bei mir nach etwa 2 Jahren angefahren Geräusche von sich zu geben. Sonst war die AiO aber leise und hat vernünftig gekühlt - Gehäuse war ein beQuiet! Dark Base Pro 900.
Wo ich grad den Pro-Punkt bei der Alpenfön-AiO sehe: Die AiOs können natürlich alle mit unterschiedlicher Wärmeleitpaste beschmiert werden. Die verwendeten Wärmeleitpaste als Pluspunkt aufzuführen ist vielleicht nicht ganz sinnvoll.

Unabhängig davon: Wird nur die CPU gekühlt? Dann ist 360 mm nicht erforderlich, da auch 240 mm dafür vollkommen ausreicht. Das Geld für die 360 mm-Variante kann man also einsparen.
Die Kühlleistung einer AiO im Vergleich zu einem guten/sehr guten Luftkühler, wie dem deinen, ist mit Blick auf den Anschaffungspreis nicht so viel besser.

Da ich aus Gründen der Optik selbst nie einen Luftkühler hatte, sondern immer eine AiO, kann ich Nichts zum Sprung von Luft auf Wasser sagen. Meiner Meinung nach ist eine AiO aber weit entfernt vom Umfang einer Custom-Lösung. Man nimmt die AiO aus den Karton, schraubt sie ins Gehäuse, und schließt sie an. Fertig.


----------



## Nathenhale (18. November 2021)

Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 CPU ist nach meiner Meinung die einzige die man nehmen kann. Wiederbefüllen geht, Pumpe tauschen geht und den Rest kann man auch wechseln . Leise ist sie auch noch und die Pumpe die dabei ist kann man falls man will auch für eine spätere coustom Wasserkühlung nutzen . Das gesamt Paket passt bei ihr nach meiner Meinung am besten .


----------



## grumpy-old-man (18. November 2021)

Wie meine Vorredner schon anführten: es wird schwer von der Kühlleistung deutlich besser zu sein als der Noctua.

Wenn es denn eine AIO sein soll und Du länger als 2-3 Jahre denkst, dann nimm eine mit einem kompletten Kreislauf aus Kupfer und großem Radiator. Diese Teile mit Aluminiumradiator korrodieren alle samt mit der Zeit. Die Zusatzstoffe im Wasser verzögern diesen Prozess nur, können ihn aber nicht aufhalten.

Da es meines Wissens nach nur einen Hersteller gibt, welcher einen Kupferradiator bei einer AIO anbietet, dann greif zu einer AIO aus dem Alphacool Regal. Im Übrigen gibt es mehrer Alphacool Eisbär AIOs.

1. Eisbär Aurora
2. Eisbär LT Aurora
3. Eisbär Pro Aurora
4. Eisbär Black
5. Eisbär LT Black

Schau Dir einfach mal die verschiedenen Varianten im Alphacool Shop an.

Ich persönlich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Eisbär Aurora gemacht.


----------



## Mottekus (18. November 2021)

Habe mir auch die Eisbär Aurora aus den selben Beweggründen der Vorredner bestellt. 
Diese löst, sobald andere Hardware heute geliefert wird, den Dark Rock Pro 3 ab.
Bin gespannt. Grundsätzlich denke ich aber auch, dass es lediglich ein Optik-Upgrade darstellt und die Kühlleistung nicht signifikant besser sein wird 

Generell ist eine Custom-WaKü in Planung, diese setze ich aber erst mit AM5 um.



grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> 3. Eisbär Pro Aurora



Zu der habe ich bis jetzt nur gelesen, dass die Lüfter laut sind. Jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung, ob dort vorab ne ordentliche Lüfterkurve erstellt wurde.


----------



## IICARUS (18. November 2021)

Die *Pro Version* wird mit seinem Asus Formula XI (Sockel: 1151) nicht passen.

Kompatibilitätsliste:
- Intel: 1700 / 2011 / 2011-3 / 2066 / 3647 Narrow & Square / LGA 4189
- AMD: AM4 / TR4 / sTRX4 / SP3 / sWRX8

Daher würde ich die Eisbär Aurora (ohne Pro) auch empfehlen, da sie komplett überarbeitet und besser als der Vorgänger ist.
Das bezieht sich jetzt aber nicht nur auf die RGBs.


----------



## valandil (18. November 2021)

Habe die Arctic LIQUID FREEZER II 240 auf meinem 10400F, dieser kann auch unter Volllast (Blender CPU Rendering, 100% Load) die CPU mit 500-600rpm Lüfter und entsprechend unhörbarer Pumpe auf max. 60°C halten. Hier ein Test https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...auffaellige-aio-kuehlung-mit-vrm-luefter.html

Er ist zwar nicht in deiner Auswahl, könnte aber einen Blick wert sein  es gibt ihn auch als 360er und LED Variante.


----------



## Caesar1979 (18. November 2021)

Hallo Leute,

Vielen Dank für Euer Feedback, also ich werde mich jetzt verstärkt auf die Eisbär konzentrieren, auch wenn Sie mir optisch nicht 100% gefällt. Aber die Technik wo dahinter steckt hat mich dann doch überzeugt. 
Könnte man die Lüfter gegen die SilentWing3 zu tauschen? Dann hätte ich alle Lüfter von bequiet und das fände ich irgenwie dann sehr stimmig. Oder wäre das eher von Nachteil?


----------



## IICARUS (18. November 2021)

Lüfter können ausgetauscht werden, weil die Schrauben durch den Lüfter auf dem Radiator geschraubt werden. Nur eigenen sich die SilentWing3 bedingt für Radiatoren. Sind eher Gehäuselüfter und nicht so gut für den Druckaufbau zwischen Radiator und Lüfter geeignet.


----------



## Caesar1979 (19. November 2021)

Hallo,

Okay das wusste ich nicht,  dachte die würden gut funktionieren,  da Alphacool die SW3 bei der Eisbaer Extreme verbauen. Und bei der Silent Loop2 sind die ja auch drauf.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. November 2021)

Ich habe die SW 3 als Gehäuse- und Radiatorlüfter für meine erweiterte Eisbaer AiO. Da die Radiatoren von ALC mit breiteren Lamellenabständen eher für langsamdrehende Lüfter ausgelegt sind und somit nicht nach hohem statischen Druck gieren, kann man sie durchaus auf Radiatoren verwenden. Deinem Vorhaben spricht also nichts wirklich entgegen, außer du bist einer aus der User-Fraktion die unbedingt auf die letzten 2 bis 3 Grad aus der Wakü pressen wollen. Diese nutzen aber im Allgemeinen eher externe Wakü-Lösumgen.


----------



## Caesar1979 (19. November 2021)

Hallo,

die Silentwings 3 120 PWM High Speed drehen  max 2200u/min, die ALC 2000u/min, auch haben die mehr Luftdurchsatz und können bisschen mehr Druck aufbauen laut den Datenblättern. Um ein paar grad mehr oder weniger geht es mir nicht. 
Denke wenn es soweit ist, werde ich es einfach mal testen. 
Muss jetzt erst einmal das Gehäuse bearbeiten lassen, sonst kann ich das Vorhaben eh vergessen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. November 2021)

Tja, meine SW 3 laufen max.  1.000 U/min, weil sie nicht schneller sein müssen ... ^^


----------



## Dellwin (22. November 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 CPU ist nach meiner Meinung die einzige die man nehmen kann. Wiederbefüllen geht, Pumpe tauschen geht und den Rest kann man auch wechseln . Leise ist sie auch noch und die Pumpe die dabei ist kann man falls man will auch für eine spätere coustom Wasserkühlung nutzen . Das gesamt Paket passt bei ihr nach meiner Meinung am besten .



 Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die LT Pumpe der Aurora stark genug ist um noch einen Kreislauf zu bedienen. 
Sprich, wenn man noch GPU Kühler+Radi ranhängt, sollte man sich da auch Gedanken machen.


----------



## Nathenhale (22. November 2021)

Kollege hat die in seinem 360 + 360 +140 mm Radiator build inklusive GPU und CPU kühler und das Läuft Durchfluss ist zwar so bei ca 65 bis 75 L/h . Aber das reicht Trotzdem auch wenn mit mir Durchfluss die Temps etwas besser wären.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. November 2021)

Wollte gerade meine Erfahrungen posten mit meinem Kreislauf (mit der alten DC-LT-Pumpe) und dein Kumpel hat sogar noch einen Radiator mehr ... also es geht durchaus ohne Probleme. Diesen Beweis liefert auch mein System.


----------

